# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  "Anxiety, Panic Attacks, OCD, Stress & Phobias, THE Solution"

## Ms.Lady

About the video.





> "Do anxiety related conditions dominate your life? Charles Linden, author of The Linden Method explodes the myths surrounding the disorders such as Anxiety, Panic Attacks, OCD, Stress & Phobias and shows sufferers how they can eliminate their anxiety, quickly and permanently without the need for drugs or therapy."

----------

